

The discovery of Apache ZooKeeper's poison packet - wtbob
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/05/the-discovery-of-apache-zookeepers-poison-packet/

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9509698](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9509698)

~~~
wtbob
Thanks! I only saw this on Ars Technica.

------
carlivar
Well this makes me feel better about prior complaints regarding Zookeeper
stability at scale. Looks like PagerDuty did a better job troubleshooting!

------
throwaway6497
wow!

